# castrol syntec 5w-40 vs ????



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok 

So I have been using castrol syntec 5w-40 in my 2008 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Oil/ES474038/ 

changing,every 5k with OEM filter 

Does anybody use anything different? 

Are there other oils that would make the car run better? motul, mobile 1


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I run motul, i think its great. stands up well and isn't too expensive. Also, castrol is a BP product and i have a moral objection to giving them money.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I run motul, i think its great. stands up well and isn't too expensive. Also, castrol is a BP product and i have a moral objection to giving them money.


 Why? I saw the money they were throwing at the small business owners down there...I think if you knew the whole story you'd see things differently.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I run Pentosin 5w-40, the oil that comes in the ECS oil service kit. Love the oil, prolly be the oil I stick with. :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I use 0w 40 euro blend by mobil1


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

SocoJoe said:


> I run Pentosin 5w-40, the oil that comes in the ECS oil service kit. Love the oil, prolly be the oil I stick with. :thumbup:


 

Do you know if Pentosin meet vw specs? 

Does anybody recommend any other filter other than oem? mann,oem,etc


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Why? I saw the money they were throwing at the small business owners down there...I think if you knew the whole story you'd see things differently.


 Because that is my opinion on how the the situation as a whole was dealt with. Not just the small businesses they helped out to gain some public support. If you have anything else you would like to talk about on this subject feel free to pm me. I am more than willing to discuss and listen to what you have to say but this is not the thread for it.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

08VWDUB said:


> Do you know if Pentosin meet vw specs?
> 
> Does anybody recommend any other filter other than oem? mann,oem,etc


 Yes it does. I use a Mann oil filter because that is what comes in the kit from ECS. Works just fine. Of course there is always going to be someone who says OEM or nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I run Valvoline 5W-40 MST SynPower with either a Valvoline or Mann filter. My upper chain is starting to make noise but a fresh change with SynPower quiets it right down for ~3k or so. I ran AmsOil once and it did nothing for the chain noise so back to SynPower I went :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> I run Valvoline 5W-40 MST SynPower with either a Valvoline or Mann filter. My upper chain is starting to make noise but a fresh change with SynPower quiets it right down for ~3k or so. I ran AmsOil once and it did nothing for the chain noise so back to SynPower I went :thumbup:


 Ive been thinking of switching to amsoil since this past week when i was at the global petroleum show. I learned that i can become a "personal distributer" and get it for cost and then charge a small mark up to friends to recoup my cost to start up. Im currently running lubromoly and i like it but its def more expensive than what ill be able to get amsoil for. Ive never had a chain noise on mine so maybe ill be okay.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mobil 1 0W40 European Formula and a Mann filter.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

I am running mobil 1 high milage 10w-30 with a shot of rotell t6, my next change will be rotell t6. The t6 is $21 for 5 qrts at wal mart. I might try the Mobil 1 5w-40 turbo diesel, like $24ish for 5 qrts at wal mart.


----------



## tnerb (Jun 2, 2006)

*rotella t6?*

I have quartz in the car right now (engine was replaced after timing chain skipped and bent some valves...)

Used to run castrol syntec 5w40. 

Just put Rotella T6 in my Yamaha WR250R bike...runs great!! I think the next oil change for my 06 Jetta 2.5 will be the Rotella T6 5w40. If it's good enough for million mile transport trucks, should be good for my jetta!

Doesn't have the VW standard on it, but my understanding is that it is just a fee to get the privilege of putting it on the label.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

tnerb said:


> Doesn't have the VW standard on it, but my understanding is that it is just a fee to get the privilege of putting it on the label.


it's not putting a VW name on the label that you need to pay attention to. it's whether it is an approved product on VW/Audi's list. if it isn't on the approved list i wouldn't use it. plain and simple. why use a product that isn't approved when there are a TON of them on the list that you know will treat your car well? 

i heard mobile 1 isn't on there anymore, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Mobile 1 is still on there as far as I know. You have the find the Mobile 1 European blend though...which seems harder and harder to find these days (in my area at least). 

I've been using Valvoline synthetic since I found it really cheap on Amazon a while ago. No issues whatsoever. For a filter I am using Mann since they are OE with a little less markup.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

just put in Mobil 0w 40 Euro blend. seems smoother but it could be just me


----------



## 08Silverjetta (Jun 26, 2012)

No one uses Amsoil 5w-40? I hear it's the best.


----------

